# Newbie w/ 1996 Nissan 200sx SE-R



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)




----------



## andre (Apr 30, 2002)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what is that thing under the stereo...?


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

Doode, your cars on fire!!!!

-Mario


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Geeze, my car only has one colour. Dull grey! Yours is looking great, keep it that way.


----------



## GundamONE (Aug 15, 2002)

wow not bad for a noobie....i like the style of rims


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

what did the paint job run ya.?


----------



## MinorThreat (May 19, 2002)

that is officaly one of if not the best looking b14s i have ever seen!!!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

damn.. how much did that paint job cost you?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

GundamONE said:


> *wow not bad for a noobie....i like the style of rims *


In case you haven't noticed, you're a newbie too.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I got a friend an hour from fredricksburg, maybe I'll come up there and chill with a fellow 200 sometime.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

GundamONE said:


> *wow not bad for a noobie....i like the style of rims *


Not bad for a newbie? Umm... last time I checked your post count has very little to do with how nice your car is.

Back on topic: Excellent work, BreaknNecks96SER! I love the paint - very different, and the quality looks good. Any underhood shots?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

why not paint the whole car nice instead of just the gaudy front?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I like the effect where it changes from silver to black. I can see what you're talking about though. If you just look at the back end, you can tell it needs something to compensate for all the action going on in the front.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

hey, what kind of rims are those??


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Adam said:


> *why not paint the whole car nice instead of just the gaudy front? *


Why be like everyone else. The flames give it that 50's hot rod style look. Be original, not a copy. (Just MY opinion)


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

18" racing heart


----------



## 200'side (May 24, 2002)

Looks tite. I dig jive turkey. But anything under the hood?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very nice.

Have the rear wheels powder coated black, that would look sick.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Very nice.
> 
> Have the rear wheels powder coated black, that would look sick. *


Yeah this would be a good idea.......


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

do u happen to have any performance under that awesome looking car?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *Have the rear wheels powder coated black, that would look sick. *


haha, that would look so awesome


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

> why not paint the whole car nice instead of just the gaudy front?


Yo, to the other moderators, why is a MODERATOR allowed to rag on this guy? To each his own.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

blueboost said:


> *
> 
> Yo, to the other moderators, why is a MODERATOR allowed to rag on this guy? To each his own. *


yo, to the blueboost, Why are you bringing up all these dead threads? LOL


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

nice ride--the paint is sweet


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

Not saying anything is just as bad as lying *BreaknNecks96SER*. Why dont you mention the fact that you bought the car the way it is except for maybe the rims. Dont be a fake.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

what's with you? we all know he bought the car like that.


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*1997 GA16DE* , i didnt mean to come off as an ass....i just didnt see anywhere posted that he hasnt done anything to the car......i just really hate fakes.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey I ddint see any post that he bought the car like that.....damn that kinda cheapens it in a way....


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

if he bought it like that or not doesn't really matter... 
the good thing is that he has it and it's his....thats cool with me..and from what i understand he really has no work under the hood so its not like he bought the car fully modified.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2002)

heya peoples,

I'm new to these forums so a big hi to all.. 

The pics look good BreaknNecks.. . well done .. even if it was purchased that way. It saves you spending the cash doing it yourself later anyway


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Welcome to the boards!!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2002)

DefyingGravity said:


> *Not saying anything is just as bad as lying BreaknNecks96SER. Why dont you mention the fact that you bought the car the way it is except for maybe the rims. Dont be a fake. *


so why do you have to hate? who cares if he bought the car as it is or did it himself? what does it matter to you? I am the founder of the club he is in, and I think the ride is phat...

But really what does it matter to you that he bought the car like that or not?

sounds like a hater to me


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

I love the paint job on this car! and I don't care if you bought it that way or not! keep up the good work! 
and to all the haters.....this is an all Nissan forum we should be supporting each other not hating on each other!


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2002)

nismoprincess said:


> *I love the paint job on this car! and I don't care if you bought it that way or not! keep up the good work!
> and to all the haters.....this is an all Nissan forum we should be supporting each other not hating on each other!
> *


thanks for the support nismoprincess


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

the car is defiantely nice. Theres just something about getting a car stock and doing everything to it that that he missed out on though. I'd like to be able to say that i am responsible for how the car is, rather then i bought it that way. Anyways i'm not ragging on you, its a real sweet ride.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

where did breaknnecks get that front grill at? i love that grill.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Blu200SX said:


> *where did breaknnecks get that front grill at? i love that grill. *


That's a homemade grille, the the 97-99 grille's are easy to take the inside's out, and make your own mesh. Unfortunately, I have a 95-96 grille, and the middle is not removable on those. Someone on here would make a lot of money if they bought like 50 of em and made em and sold em. I know I want one!!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *That's a homemade grille, the the 97-99 grille's are easy to take the inside's out, and make your own mesh. Unfortunately, I have a 95-96 grille, and the middle is not removable on those. Someone on here would make a lot of money if they bought like 50 of em and made em and sold em. I know I want one!! *


it's just the 98 grille that can be easily seperated.


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *it's just the 98 grille that can be easily seperated. *


i have a 98 grill and its all one solid color with no vent or opening, i just cut out the inside and do some sanding then repaint it?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*SilviaPower* 



> so why do you have to hate? who cares if he bought the car as it is or did it himself? what does it matter to you? I am the founder of the club he is in, and I think the ride is phat...


i never said the car wasnt phat......im also not trying to start anything......im just trying to make sure he recognizes that he didnt do the work....ive known people who buy hooked up and then bullshit like they did all the work....im not saying he is...im just saying instead of letting everyone write all these questions about stuff on the car and not saying anything, he should say something......im not hating....he bought a nice ass car....good for him

and

*nismoprincess* 

this is just what im talking about:



> keep up the good work!


HE HASNT DONE ANYTHING

________________________
thanks for your time...sorry if i pissed anyone off


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

dude you seriously are an ASSHOLE!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Who cares if the car was bought that way.....just support the Nissan Family!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

still a nice car!


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

I agree


----------



## 9double8 (Jul 9, 2002)

Got Kool-Aid?


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

9double8 said:


> *Got Kool-Aid? *


*OH YEAH!!!*


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Still a nice car. I like the paint, I love the rims, he owns the car now, so it's all good. STOP HATING peoples!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I still think he should powdercoat the rear wheels black......


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

i'd darken all 4 wheels- black'd out/gunmetal look ownz me!


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*Silviapower* 

what is your deal!



> dude you seriously are an ASSHOLE!


i explained my reasoning, said it was a nice car, apologized, and said i wasnt trying to start anything

Now, if you are a founder of a club it doesnt say much of your club if you dont except the apology and instead just call me an asshole....you come back to me when you can be a grown up about things.

I was sorry for hating and i apologize to everyone else for my behavior.....including *breaknnecks*, im sorry i came off as a dick....its a tight ryde keep it looking clean.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *I still think he should powdercoat the rear wheels black...... *


That would definately be the sweetest setup.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2002)

DefyingGravity said:


> this is just what im talking about:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2002)

It's nice looking but those flames aren't for me. 
Also, a professionally cut bumper to accomodate the muffler and tip would be pretty nice.

I don't care whether you did those mods or not. Whoever did...looks nice. Good work.


----------



## ScorchN200SX (Aug 13, 2002)

*I love the paint.......*

I really want to do a more oriental style reverse fade to black kinda like what his car has..... i think some of you have seen my photochopped paint idea... But I think I am going old school ghetto with the black primmer and tape off some silly flames behind the front wheels and keep that the only part of stock orange paint showing.... OH YEAH!!!! Snap into a slim JIM>>>


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*about the car*

i am breaknnecks96ser and i never said that i did anything to my car. do you know what newbie means, if you dont well it means that i just bought the car and yes i am doing shit do it. i just ordered my greddy exhaust and im saving up right now for my sr20det. so if you all still are not happy the fuck ya.
later
joe


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Slow down turbo*

These are all opinions, don't sweat it dogg! Just keep driving,and save some speed for me!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2002)

*you people*



> so if you all still are not happy the fuck ya.



First off, i'm a board member of Defyin' Gravity. It bothers me when people only read PART of what someone writes instead of the whole thing. My boy has BEEN apologizing, so can we all just get along?


And for anyone who want's to watch a little club competition I'll see you at the track on NOV 17 at MIR.


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

*Yes, let's "all get along"*

Let's keep this thread going but w/o the trash talking. If it gets outta hand (which it hasn't, everyone has stepped up and been mature about it) I'll look into closing the thread. But I don't see it coming to that.


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*what up peeps*

just got a eclipes dvd play put in the 200 and its tight. i will post pics when i get it. well peace out for now


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2002)

*hey*

Bring it with you when you come to the track on the 17th!

That way everyone can watch instant replays of your team getting STOMPED!


Just kidding  , I've been trying to get one myself. How much was the install?


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

it was 2200 installed i might seem like alot but its really a good deal


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

DANG! I'm having all mine done, INCLUDING THE DVD PLAYER COST, for 600.


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MAB9981 said:


> *DANG! I'm having all mine done, INCLUDING THE DVD PLAYER COST, for 600. *



What brand is the DVD system?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

Orion


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

MAB9981 said:


> *Orion *



Who is doing your setup, and where can I get it done? What part of VA you in?


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2002)

don't get any idea's i'm not paying store prices....sorry.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

I dont know why BUT for some reason IM just not to intrested in getting TV/DVD/Playstation?blah-blah-blah.....lol

I mean its all cool but Id rather have the simple touch screen AIWA in my dash and use the rest of my $$$ for a ILL fiberglass trunk-Audiobahn or JL set up....


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

MAB9981 said:


> *don't get any idea's i'm not paying store prices....sorry. *


Who said anything about store prices, I'm talking about the hookup, the Playas price. Blackmarket, Hot I don't care!!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *Who said anything about store prices, I'm talking about the hookup, the Playas price. Blackmarket, Hot I don't care!! *


That's nice  
Supporting jackers makes you just as bad as the jackers themselves.
Who knows maybe the guys you buy it from will just break into your car and steal it back to sell it again.....



KARMA!


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That's nice
> Supporting jackers makes you just as bad as the jackers themselves.
> Who knows maybe the guys you buy it from will just break into your car and steal it back to sell it again.....
> 
> ...



GOOD POINT--Ive been there myself. Ive bought stuff that Ive known was stolen and sure enuff after sum time-I sold them and once I had replaced them for sum actual new stuff it was stolen from me.... 

But I cant say I wouldnt do it again cuz the price of car audio on the street is so much bettter than in the stores--IM just gonna try and it keep it more clean and try and stay away from wut I know is stolen..


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *That's nice
> Supporting jackers makes you just as bad as the jackers themselves.
> Who knows maybe the guys you buy it from will just break into your car and steal it back to sell it again.....
> 
> ...



I'm not stupid enough to buy hot stuff from someone that lives in my area, that's why you get it from areas where you don't live, If you gonna get something hot, you gotta think smart. Use your street sense, if not you will get got!! Come on Dogg, I been around the game too long to get caught slippin.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

I didn't steal it ! DOn't start crap like that, i'm getting a hookup on the installation!

BUT THANKS ANYWAYS! I don't jack other peoples stuff!


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

MAB9981 said:


> *I didn't steal it ! DOn't start crap like that, i'm getting a hookup on the installation!
> 
> BUT THANKS ANYWAYS! I don't jack other peoples stuff! *


Listen up Dogg, before we start arguing like lil girls, All I did was ask you where you got your stuff from, and where you live. If you didn't wanna reveal your sources, that's all you had to say instead of putting yourself out there by saying you aint paying store prices. I don't care really, so let's squash it, because obvoiusly you don't wanna share your resources, which is cool. I was just asking a fellow forum member for advice cause you live in VA like me. There's not a single item on, or in my car that is hot or stolen. But I'm always down for a hookup or a discount!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

MAB9981 said:


> *I didn't steal it ! DOn't start crap like that, i'm getting a hookup on the installation!
> 
> BUT THANKS ANYWAYS! I don't jack other peoples stuff! *


None said you did....

JT200SX-N-FX, I still stand behind my words.
Buying stuff from jackers is supporting them, which makes you just as bad as them.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> *None said you did....
> 
> JT200SX-N-FX, I still stand behind my words.
> Buying stuff from jackers is supporting them, which makes you just as bad as them. *



OK dogg, well I guess when I get the hook up I'll be a bad ass then!


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

JT200SX-N-FX said:


> *OK dogg, well I guess when I get the hook up I'll be a bad ass then! *


 whatever....

Just remember, what comes around, goes around......


And I'll feel good about the DVD system in my car that I paid for, that is not stolen. Oh, and I got my shit for about 1/2 price, because I know how to shop for deals, not because I support car jackers....


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

in the hopes to help lighten this,

I do installations with my friend. I also install body kits and do body work. I just recently put on a front bumper on my cousins 97 200sx. I'm putting on the rest of the drift kit today.

I enjoy body work and modifications. So if anyone needs help.....give me a shout out.

Sorry, and thank you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

ialso did all the custom body work and body kit on my rolla. Seen here....

http://alloutracing.netfirms.com/home.htm


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

1CLNB14 said:


> * whatever....
> 
> Just remember, what comes around, goes around......
> 
> ...


Who said I support Jackers, like I said aint one hot thing on my car. I just said if it comes around I'll take it. Now you trippin Dogg! Slow down and lossen your G-string. Since you wanna roll your eyes like a girl. Aint nothin wrong with bargain shopping. You keep doin yo thang and keep yo comments to yourself for real. This post has gotten way outta hand. I aint tryin to be a hard ass, but let's just squash this shit and get back to Topic!

MAB9981, No beef with you dogg, you straight! Keep doing yo thang to, Hope I see you cruisin in VA sometime.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

as i said i do body work, including putting on kits and mounting spoilers, and fixing small dents if people need it. I just don't paint. 

I'm always around for people. And i'm dirt cheap


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2002)

i also forgot to mention,i also do DANG good fiberglass fixing. As in BROKEN BODY KITS!

I can fix them. And i'm pretty DAMN good


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*what up*

how much would you charge to fix my back bumber the fiberglass is cracked?


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

This is MAB9981. I couldn't log on mine.

I can work on your back bumper. I would have to take a good look at it first.

Next time you see me rolling in my mr-2 give me a hollar. I won't charge ya a lot.

:0)

[email protected]


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, too bad you;re in VA, I need to get a crack fixed in my Z3 fenders.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *man, too bad you;re in VA, I need to get a crack fixed in my Z3 fenders. *


How'd U crack them so soon??? They should have been mine....lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I cracked it durring installation, LOL. It's by the driver's side door. Not too bad, but it's annoying to me.

anyway, god wanted it to be mine, LOL


----------



## DefyingGravity (Sep 24, 2002)

*



how much would you charge to fix my back bumber the fiberglass is cracked?

Click to expand...

 * 

BreaknNecks96SER,

if your car is the one i saw last night on route 1 all the putty and resin and bondo in the world couldnt fix that. Was that your ride that was all over the road??

how is the DVD player looking from the junk yard?

just screwing with you....was it yours?


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*what up all*

yeah that was my car it sucks. i wasent even driving it, that sucks even more. i got the dvd player out of it today and getting the rims off tomorrow. the car it totaled. i care but i dont care because im going into the navy december 9th and when i get my pay from them im going out and getting another 200sx and putting a wide body kit on it so its all good. got 4 good rims and 1 fucked up one. 
peace
joe


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope whoever was driving it is ok.

Shame that is it no longer with us....it was pretty nice.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

*Re: what up all*



BreaknNecks96SER said:


> *yeah that was my car it sucks. i wasent even driving it, that sucks even more. i got the dvd player out of it today and getting the rims off tomorrow. the car it totaled. i care but i dont care because im going into the navy december 9th and when i get my pay from them im going out and getting another 200sx and putting a wide body kit on it so its all good. got 4 good rims and 1 fucked up one.
> peace
> joe *


You gonna sell anything or just let it go? You're gonna get a phat check from the military, I was in before, you're gonna have money to burn!!


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

going to the miliatry and gettting a 98 200sx and putting my old rims on it with a wide body kit and same paint job also going to put a sr20det in it. its going to be better


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

BreaknNecks96SER said:


> *going to the miliatry and gettting a 98 200sx and putting my old rims on it with a wide body kit and same paint job also going to put a sr20det in it. its going to be better *


Good luck dogg, don't let em break you. It's all just a mind game anyway. Prepare for a lot of exercise


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

BreaknNecks96SER said:


> *going to the miliatry and gettting a 98 200sx and putting my old rims on it with a wide body kit and same paint job also going to put a sr20det in it. its going to be better *


Yeah that really is tooo bad--the car did look extremely good---ANYTHING for sale???


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

ooooooohh sell me the paint job


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2002)

looks very very good, congrats


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

got the body kit off and im looking to see that.nothing is wrong with it getting the back bumper crack fixed next week. anyone want to buy it?


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2002)

NOTHINGS WRONG? I heard that thing went up on the embankment at the mcdonalds at massaponax? I don't see how you go up on that curb with out BREAKING the crap out the front?

I also heard your front right on left wheel got bent to garbage! How do you do that without breaking some of the side skirts or front bumepr.

Just curiosity?

Michael


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*body kit*

the car went up on the curb but did not mess any of the kit up in fucked up the passenger side front rim but i had 5 so its cool. im selling the body kit because im getting a wide body kit. so anyone who wants to buy it email me at [email protected]
peace


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

I seen someone in my hood today with an extreme kit on a 200, those things are becoming too common. I can see if anyone wants it though. How much??


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

That car looks good. Love the paint.


----------



## Yosho (Aug 11, 2002)

Just wondering, but how is the car totaled if only one wheel was bent and the body kit is still good?


----------



## N8inNV (Nov 16, 2002)

Im kinda wondering myself just like yosho?????


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

*body kit*

i will sell the hole bodykit for 450.00. its all in good shape.


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

nice shit baby:cheers:


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2003)

not a big fan of flames, but the shit looks tight


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

nice, this may be a newbie question, but why two tachs?


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

one of da best 200sx`s on skirts.Very unique


----------



## BreaknNecks96SER (Aug 25, 2002)

got a new one sence the flame job 200 was totaled so i will post it in a few days hope you all will like.
joe


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Totalled??


----------

